# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  help on feeding my froglet

## CrinklyCub

One of my tadpoles turned into a froglet (wood frog) a while ago. He seems to have completely lost his tail, maybe just barely a nub left but I think it's completely gone. I decided to try to feed him today by placing him in a separate tank with barely any water in it.. maybe a few millimeters deep. I put some tiny little ants in there (the water was so the ants weren't going crazy climbing on the froglet and climbing out of the tank and so he could stay moist) he had an ant directly in front of him but showed no interest in it. He wasn't hopping around in a frenzy to escape either, which surprised me. He was very calm, but again he just didn't seem interested in the little ants squirming right in front of him (the only live food tiny enough for him). Is he still too young to eat? Is something wrong? Does he just not know what to do yet? Basically I'm just wondering what exactly should I do, or if he just doesn't need food yet?

----------


## Eli

Is his mouth wide and developed? Sometimes the froglets can't recognize the ants as food, yes. He might still be learning how to eat. He also might be getting nutrients from his tail still and might not be hungry. I would give him one or two days. But by then he should be eating and it won't be good if it goes on long after that. But keep trying to feed him nonetheless  :Smile:

----------


## Paul

They typically wont eat until they have fully resorbed their tails. You should add a bunch of springtails to his tank. The tank should be lined with very damp, print free paper towels, a plant clipping, and a shallow water bowl. Feed springtails often. You will amazed at how many they can eat in one sitting. Replace the paper towels daily.

----------


## ColleenT

it took my froglet 5 days and a shed to start eating. but i think ants are a bit odd to feed to them. the ants are likely to bite him.

----------


## CrinklyCub

> it took my froglet 5 days and a shed to start eating. but i think ants are a bit odd to feed to them. the ants are likely to bite him.


these ants dont bite, they arent that kind of ant. they are some weird little tiny ants that I find under rocks a lot. I added the water so they wouldn't crawl on him too. It is the only live food available to me thats small enough for him. We get the bigger kind of ants too that do bite everything but I am always sure to never ever use those. Do you have other suggestions as to things I could find for him? Ants are just the easiest. (I can't shop for anything for a while, the nearest pet store is a long ways away from where I live) and I've never had problems with these types of ants in feeding toads/frogs before.

----------


## ColleenT

all ants bite. What might not hurt you would hurt the frog or cause injury to it's skin. i suggest a culture of FLIGHTLESS fruit flies. The smaller ones are even at petco, but i ordered mine online. or you could look for 3 -4 day old crickets- Pinheads.

----------

